# Did egg share work for the other couple but not for you?



## katerachel (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi

I am a journalist writing a sensitive report for a national newspaper about women who take part in egg share to reduce the cost of their IVF. I am focused on cases where the egg recipient got pregnant, but they did not, and have faced the disappointments and challenges that this created.

Did this happen to you? Might you be willing to share your story and be photographed? There is a thank-you payment for stories that we are able to use.

I have written about infertility many times in the past and will treat every story with dignity and respect. I am very happy to supply examples of my past work and to read back any contributions before it is published.

If you have any questions at all, or would like a no-commitment chat about it, please get in touch. My email is [email protected]


Thanks!


----------

